# Missouri River, SD



## jowerner (Dec 14, 2008)

Is the ice thick enough by Platte, on the Missouri River? If so, is anyone pulling up any fish?


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

from what ive heard ppl driving quads and ice is anywhere from 9-12 inches and doing ok on fish


----------

